# Pictures of Frodo, finally!



## ann g (May 6, 2010)




----------



## deb9017 (Aug 31, 2010)

Absolutely gorgeous!!!!


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 26, 2010)

What a handsome boy!!


----------



## Jodysmom (Jan 9, 2010)

Is the first picture Frodo now and the other him as a baby? The first picture really looks like my Jody. He is beautiful!


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

What a handsome and regal boy you have!


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

Very handsome!!

I think that Frodo, Jody, and Ania must be triplets! They all have such similar markings!

Thanks for posting. :tongue:


----------



## SerenityFL (Sep 28, 2010)

I love German Shepards. They are just so dang beautiful. I could stare at them all day.


----------



## Mia (Oct 4, 2010)

Gorgous! Thanks for sharing with us!


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

What a good looking boy! Very striking! Thanks for sharing..:biggrin:


----------



## ann g (May 6, 2010)

*Frodo pix*

Thanks everyone for your comments, yes, the puppy pix is the 1st day I met him in person. The other one was 5 days ago. His coat didn't lighten up til he was about 18months, but he is a perfect mix of mom and dad.


----------



## John Rambo (Sep 27, 2010)

Spectacular, marvelous dog. May I ask what u feed him?


----------



## ann g (May 6, 2010)

John Rambo said:


> Spectacular, marvelous dog. May I ask what u feed him?


Were still trying new things, at the moment Whole Earth Farms(past 6 wks).


----------



## Spaz (Sep 3, 2009)

Good lookin' GSD! :smile:


----------

